# Need Help Identifying - Wehrle "Commander" Alarm Clock



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi!

I picked up a vintage looking mechanical handwound alarm clock at the flea market today. 
It is called the Wehrle "Commander". 
A quick web search says that Wehrle was founded in the 19th Century in the Black Forest region of Germany and continued till 1994 - and upon bankruptcy sold its brand to a Chinese Company "Bai" which makes Wehrle branded alarm clocks that are battery operated.










Does anyone have any idea about this brand / model. How old is this? I am intrigued by the Arabic markings on the dial between 5 and 6. Any idea on what it is worth?

I works beautifully and keeps great time. The alarm has a repeat function - which is like a snooze function with a 20 second delay!

I have posted a quick video to YouTube - 





Appreciate any and all help!

Cheers! Subhash.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Checked back on German Watch/Clock Fora. App, made in the mid 90s in Gütenbach/Black Forest.
The Commander is known for ticking very loud.

Congrats with your find.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Mike!


----------

